# problème encodage...utf8 default....sous mac???



## Simphusband (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous....

J'ai un petit problème d'encodage de fichiers....

Je fait un peu de programmations dans mon à la fac...
Je code avec emacs en C++ sur mon mac, je travail aussi avec R (le prog de stat) toujours avec emac...

Et je fait fait tourner mon programme sur un serveur linux (ubuntu).

Mais voilà, j'ai des problèmes avec les caractères accentués....

les caractéres sont mal lu sur mon mac mais bien sous linux...

J'ai un cherché sur différents forum mais sans résultats concluant...
apparemment le mac utilise une version non standard de utf8, il y a t'il moyen de le faire utilisé par défaut la version standard???


Pardon de n'être pas très clair mais c'est histoire d'encodage... ca m'a toujours perturbé....


edit: quand je créée un fichier txt avec nano par exemple dans le terminal....le fichier créée affiche lui aussi des mauvaise accentuations quand il est ouvert avec TextEdit...


----------



## Simphusband (23 Mars 2009)

Bon après des recherches....

Il semblerai que os X soit d'origine en utf-8 mais que de nombreuse autre applications utilise ASCII

Serait il possible de passer TOUT osX en utf-8???


----------

